# what do you want me to say..



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

My interview next week with the Swedish film crew is fast approching..Sept 2-6th will be the week of shooting..Sept 2nd will be filming me just doing average everyday things also getting my sons school supplies..they will follow me into walmart..wednesday is my birthday and they will be taking me to a buffet for my birthday and I intend on eatting untill I cant move..Thursday I have an interview with Goddess nancy on her T.V show that will be aired in Queens live at 7pm...Friday is interviews Saterday they are flying over the doc who delivered our baby last year and interviewing him and there will be a party in NYC at Nancy Goddess's BBW club..everyone is invited..

The subjects I want to cover is being a SSBBW and being proud and where I came from and how I make it day to day as a mom and my size..my wanting to be the biggest women in the world and the birth of my child..

I know that there are some who dont want me to do this but my sister in law told me the story of Chris Farley and how he was miserable all his life because of his weight..I always thought Chirs Farley was extremly talented and consider his death such a loss..I cried when I herd he died...I just think if I could have some how let him know what a wonderful person he was and that his weight wasnt even a factor to the bbw world and let him know there was a place for him....I want to speak to the Chirs Farleys of this world that think they are nobody and down on themselves for there weight..

My question to you guys is what do you want me to say on behave of the F.A/BBW /SSBBW community...what do you want me to project mostly..:eat1: treasure Bombshell


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2008)

I know this is going to sound terribly bitchy..and im sorry for that...but please, knowing you are a feedee and want to gain, please do not make it seem like all bbw/ssbbw's are the same way. Some of us are just normal eating people who happen to be large, and Id hate people to look at me and think that I want to be even larger based on some interview with just one person.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

This is not a personal attack on you Donna so please do not take it that way. I know that you felt upset and misquoted in that recent article that appeared in the UK magazine.
Why would you put yourself through that again? I would have thought that you would not want to have to experience that all over again.


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> My interview next week with the Swedish film crew is fast approching..Sept 2-6th will be the week of shooting..Sept 2nd will be filming me just doing average everyday things also getting my sons school supplies..they will follow me into walmart..wednesday is my birthday and they will be taking me to a buffet for my birthday and I intend on eatting untill I cant move..Thursday I have an interview with Goddess nancy on her T.V show that will be aired in Queens live at 7pm...Friday is interviews Saterday they are flying over the doc who delivered our baby last year and interviewing him and there will be a party in NYC at Nancy Goddess's BBW club..everyone is invited..
> 
> The subjects I want to cover is being a SSBBW and being proud and where I came from and how I make it day to day as a mom and my size..my wanting to be the biggest women in the world and the birth of my child..
> 
> ...




I would suggest, don't say anything on our behalves. Speak for yourself only, make it clear that anything you say is only your own opinion and that you make your own choices, which may or may not be similar to those of other BBWS/SSBBWS/FA'S etc.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

Rowen I hear you and I will make it a point to say it is a narrow desire being a feedee and I will point out that it is a rare thing to find a feedee excellent point..this is the kind of feed back I am looking for..I consider this postive feed back that I can work with,,the mag artical was my words twisted..cant twist my words in person...:eat1:


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I know this is going to sound terribly bitchy..and im sorry for that...but please, knowing you are a feedee and want to gain, please do not make it seem like all bbw/ssbbw's are the same way. Some of us are just normal eating people who happen to be large, and Id hate people to look at me and think that I want to be even larger based on some interview with just one person.





bexylicious said:


> I would suggest, don't say anything on our behalves. Speak for yourself only, make it clear that anything you say is only your own opinion and that you make your own choices, which may or may not be similar to those of other BBWS/SSBBWS/FA'S etc.



I echo these sentiments. Please stress that you are not a mouthpiece for the community. We are all different-- it's like a tiny slice of the world, just fat people. Some of the percentages may be skewed, but those who are not actively gaining feedees just won't want to be grouped in with those who ARE actively gaining feedees. Seeing as you apparently had some kind of misquoting problem last time, please be careful in what you say, for the sake of others.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Rowen I hear you and I will make it a point to say it is a narrow desire being a feedee and I will point out that it is a rare thing to find a feedee excellent point..this is the kind of feed back I am looking for..I consider this postive feed back that I can work with,,the mag artical was my words twisted..cant twist my words in person...:eat1:




I am not so sure Donna. What you say, and the finished product or documentary can be edited , and film production companies often do edit programs.

To be honest while you are wanting to advance the cause of size acceptance which is a good thing, these film production companies have ratings in mind not altruistic motives.

They will present a program through editing that will rate well and interest the general public. The general public does not generally want to cheer size acceptance on, they want to turn it into a side show.
That is just an honest assessment.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

Tooz I do not agree with you we are united together the common thread is being big..we have to be unified to be a force..like it or not if you are plus size its you and me baby against the world even though Im a feedee we stand shoulder to shoulder being a big women I do have a voice for the community and I will use it..


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

It doesnt matter to me that some of you may try and sqweeze me out of the bbw ssbbw community..it wont happen..I am just as intitled to be apart of the ssbbw comunnity as anyone else..if you are offened that Im a feedee thats the way it goes.. I get offeneded at the lack of self asteam I see over and over in this community and the lack of people that just cant think out of the box...I will do this interview and I will stand united with everyone like it or not you cant stop me from standing..there are alot more feedee's out there than people realize people just cowred down cause they dont want to be in the line of fire like Iam...It doesnt matter to me that being a feedee isnt the "in thing"..but I really dont care cause I have alot of friends that love me dearly and they are good friends who have good hearts and are funny and fun to be with and know how to have a good time..none are feedee's but enjoy seeing me happy...in this thread Im looking for comments to me that I can use constructivley like Rowens comment..to point out that being a feedee is rare...but I will say we stand united regardless of the feedee issue..united we stand divided we fall..someone must speak:eat1:


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

*Long sigh*

It is apparent that you are going to do what you want to do. I was trying to tell you that you are indirectly representing a community, so you need to be judicious in what you say. Susannah is right, whoever is making the program will have ratings as their main concern, and the footage will be manipulated to be as sensational as possible, I'm sure. I agree that, as a community, we need to stand together, but _because_ of that, you need to try to represent the community accurately if you are interested in speaking for the community at all.

I maintain it would be a good idea to simply speak about yourself and your experiences, and not so much about the community. This piece is about you, right? Maybe sticking to that scope is a good idea.

No one is trying to extract you from the community. No one is saying they are offended by feederism, at least not in this thread. Hell, I never actually stated where I stand on the subject. If you want to represent feedees, fine, but I think the community is far too diverse for one person to accurately speak on. This is said with no malicious intent, I'm just being frank. You just really need to keep in mind the possible destructive power of an edited interview/documentary.


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

Donna, let me ask you. Do you believe one gay man can be the voice for the millions of gay men over the world? The twinks, the bears, the sissies, the fetishists, the closet cases, the scallies, the straight acting, the drag queens, the fat gay men, the christian gay men???

Because the truth is, they can't. No one person can be the voice of an entire community, as inside each community are lots of little sub communities.

I am not trying to discourage you, nor exclude you from our community here, just encourage you to BE YOURSELF and speak for yourself and yourself alone. Represent Donna, no one else. No one has asked you to be their voice, and you may hurt people or create incorrect opinions in the process of attempting to be.


----------



## Tad (Aug 28, 2008)

Princess;

I'd emphasize the 'speak for yourself' bit. However I'm sure that the film crew will be trying to get you to make more general statements (and will no doubt edit what you say to make it seem that way anyway). 

So for starters I'm practice putting "I" or "me" in pretty much sentence. So don't say "It is a challenge moving around at my size." instead say "I find it a challenge moving around at my size." With that sentence it may not matter much, but if you put it into every sentence, automatically, it will be much harder to make it seem that you are speaking for anyone other than yourself.

And don't worry about speaking only for yourself. People watching will still get the message well enough.

On top of the comment about making it clear that feedees are rare, I think it would be good to be clear that not every feedee intends, or even desires, to get as big as you. So something maybe like "I'm one of the rare people who like gaining weight, called feedees. I'm also one of the few feedees who intends to keep gaining to be as big as I can."


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

Tooz you must not have read the other posts..and now we are like gay people?..I know this is fighting an up hill battel so Ill just say what I want to unless someone else has something intelligent to add..someone with sense and can see what Im trying to do here...No wonder fat is the last predjudce..you guys have no prob letting everyone stay in the closet..I apparently stand out amonst fat people because I "defied the odds" and had a baby so because of this Im getting world wide attention and Im going to do what I need to do to make things better for people like chris Farley that pretty much took his own life..Im not doing this for any of you because everyone doesnt get it but if you were feeling hopeless and att he end of your rope because of society beatting you up you would consider me a life line so thats what I intend on doing..from here on out I will not waste my time on silly round the Mullberry bush statements..if you have a intelligent point of view I will listen to it...so please bring on the more intelligent veiws here please...


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

Now it's my turn to be confused. I'm basically building on what everyone else in this thread has said, including what you referred to as constructive criticism. What are you taking from my words that you seem to think doesn't exist in the words of others? I have read every post here. It's a short thread, it took me all of 30 seconds. It's not like there are 16 pages of discourse here, you know?

As I have stated, I understand you want to say something positive. But your attitude of "I'll say what I want" could be very damaging. I am NOT interested in keeping people in the "closet," hun. Your attitude implies we are somehow jealous of your "worldwide" attention, your child, and your opportunity to do this interview. I don't think that's quite the case.

Am I happy that you have found a niche that you enjoy? Yes. Am I against your choice to gain as much weight as you can? No, not at all. That is your choice and I do my best to respect the wishes of others. However, I just hope you will be careful because, as I have said, the potential to HURT this community actually far outweighs the potential to HELP it. That is NOT your fault; I am sure the television people are just itching to edit the footage you give them.

Ed's suggestions about being sure to talk about YOUR feelings and struggles (or lack thereof) is a great idea. Saying "For me, such and such makes me feel this way," is a great way to do it. Everyone's experience is different, which is what I am trying to say here. Fat, gay, white, black, skinny, straight, religious, atheist, speaking for a community as a whole is a slippery slope because no two members of any community are alike.

You see?


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

Iam so confused as I look around these threads at people who hang out in the weight gain crowd and comment on other threads in a good light about flirting with weight gain..but if you are actually into weight gain then its eww but you can flirt with it...dont make a stand just kinda think about it..dip your toe in..but dont go all the way...at least Im true to myself..at least I can come out and say what I like think and need while others have a closet full of twinkies hidding trying to eat slowley not to be to obvious..but my twinkies are out in the open and Im chowing down but the people with closet twinkies are pissed at me for having the balls to put my twinkies out and to not be ashamed..shame on me for not being ashamed....like there is a 120 pound women on this thread day in and day out who hangs in here gives advice to ssbbw's but downs feederizm...can anyone see the weridness here..lets just tip toe around and be very quite and pretend alot...not be Im into the real world where I see most people dont hang out...:eat1:


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

No one is knocking feederism, no one is telling you NOT to talk about it. I'm not anti-feederism. Hell, I'm not looking to gain weight, but I LOVE a good foodplay session. Technically, I am a feedee, I am just not looking to gain at this time. Doesn't gross me out-- if I were smaller, I'd probably gain to get to where I am now, as I like it. How does that make me someone who is hiding their twinkies in the closet? (To use your analogy)

If you want to talk about your experiences as a feedee, I think that's a good thing, but I just think you should be careful what you say, so it's harder for others to manipulate your interview.


----------



## DolceBBW (Aug 28, 2008)

Just speaking for myself, and solely for myself.... I appreciate the gallant effort to "fight the good fight" for the size acceptance community.... but you can leave me and my interests out of that little interview. I generally tend not to put my 2 cents in on posts like this because it is such a touchy subject.... but I agree with Bexy, one person can in no way ever ACCURATELY speak for an entire community.( I would also like to interject that she was not calling us gay men she was using it as an example to shed some light on your obvious confusion about a point that everyone but you on this thread was attemting to make.) And while I realize that you being a gaining feeder is your personal life choice and none of my business, on the same hand I do not want anyone thinking that just because Im a BBW im going to follow your path. I dont agree with feederism, so I dont participate in it. End of story there. Anyhow, its enough that people will automatically assume that we are all just like you because its human nature to categorize, I would really appreciate it if you didnt reinforce their assumptions by in any way shape or form alluding thatyou are a mouthpiece for this community.Well im climbing off my soap box now.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Iam so confused as I look around these threads at people who hang out in the weight gain crowd and comment on other threads in a good light about flirting with weight gain..but if you are actually into weight gain then its eww but you can flirt with it...dont make a stand just kinda think about it..dip your toe in..but dont go all the way...at least Im true to myself..at least I can come out and say what I like think and need while others have a closet full of twinkies hidding trying to eat slowley not to be to obvious..but my twinkies are out in the open and Im chowing down but the people with closet twinkies are pissed at me for having the balls to put my twinkies out and to not be ashamed..shame on me for not being ashamed....like there is a 120 pound women on this thread day in and day out who hangs in here gives advice to ssbbw's but downs feederizm...can anyone see the weridness here..lets just tip toe around and be very quite and pretend alot...not be Im into the real world where I see most people dont hang out...:eat1:



I'm not big on speeches so I'll make this short.

You're proud of what you are and I respect that.

However some of these ladies are mortified if even one FA has the slighest thought they could be associated with feederism, hence their concern when you speak up on behalf of them, I respect them too.

Unfortunately you do have to walk on your toes around here, I would know.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 28, 2008)

Why bother asking for advice if your messianic attitude gets in the way of taking that advice? 

Sorry, but I just don't get the antagonism toward Tooz and Bexy for expressing very real concern about your assumption that you can be the mouthpiece for this community. If the aim is to produce size-positive media, tabloids aren't the way to go.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2008)

Out of curiosity....how did you get involved with this Swedish film crew for this?


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

Im asking for sound advice and not attacks...also..your not a feedee...the definiton of a feedee is one who eats to gain..you fall under the foodee catagory and that meens someone who just loves food...so I see the problam here...most of you guys are foodee's and are addicted to food or you wouldnt be fat...so its like an alcholic and you need alchol to live but you can only have this much so you only have this much food and look at us feedees with jelousy and envey..its like not to much sex it feels good but not to much..well...thats crazy just go for the gusto...there just is a major issue between foodee's and feedee's one is and one wants to be...I encourage you to come out and just eat what you want be the person you want...still looking for good points for the show and sound advice anyone have any?..good point k666......:eat1:..every fat person is a foodee at least ..that meens you enjoyed food so much you over ate so thats why you are fat...oppps I let the cat out of the bag....


----------



## DolceBBW (Aug 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm not big on speeches so I'll make this short.
> 
> You're proud of what you are and I respect that.
> 
> ...



Kevin,you rant and rave about how you never get a fair shot... then you do things and say things that are backwards ass, then the way you phrase things sometimes really makes me wonder if you think about what you say before you type it.....*shakes head*


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

Rowen..it has become very well known about the baby issue as Philippe has pettioned for me to be in guinnes..then they saw I was a web model so they wanted to do a story..Goddess Patty is in the same story as me..they are doing different themes..like someone who hates there fat and is getting surgery all different aspects of the spectrum...:eat1:


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

No.

A foodee I am. I agree, I like to cook, I like food. Addicted to food? Hardly. You'd have no way of knowing that. Also.

"feeder is an individual who feeds another person (feedee) to excess. A feedee *may* be characterized as an individual submissively gaining weight with the aid of a feeder."

May be. Deriving sexual pleasure from foodplay falls under feedee/feederism. Not the same thing as a foodee.

Your simplistic logic of "you must be addicted to food or you wouldn't be fat" is feeble at best, look at the venue you choose to state this. You will be on the business end of some pretty sharp rebukes. Well, maybe, maybe not-- but don't be surprised if the flame squad comes in. I am not personally attacking you, I haven't actually said anything to insult you. You asked what people wanted to hear, you asked their opinions. You're getting them now. How wise is it to insult those who are simply giving you what you asked for? I have been doing my best to be constructive, and I'll be honest: your tone has offended me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

DolceBBW said:


> Kevin, as a person, you're really a decent guy.... but the way you phrase things sometimes really makes me wonder if you think about what you say before you type it.....*shakes head*



Emily.....I was serious. I almost got my head taken off when I made the mistake of posting pictures of me and my friends on a feeder website, and it wasn't like the pix were anything other than me with my arm around someone, it was the fact that they could possibly be associated with feederism that irked them.

I made a mistake and I apologized for it, but some of the reactions toward me really made me wonder about their take on feederism. I'm not saying Treasure is getting a bad rap, it seems to me she has a "my way or the highway" approach...but some of the folks are basically saying "Yeah, don't associate me with feederism at all".

People have their own opinions and I respect that, but even Ray Charles can see that there is a certain detestment to feederism on our own forums. I'm not trying to stir a pot, I'm just pointing out to Treasure that there are people who are offended by feederism (although I admit no one has said so in this open forum) or don't want to be associated with it, hence why she should walk on her toes a little more.


----------



## gypsy (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> ...so its like an alcholic and you need alchol to live but you can only have this much so you only have this much food and look at us feedees with jelousy and envey.



So... let me get this straight. Earlier in this thread you blast Tooz for equivocating fat people with gay people, but now you're comparing fat people to alcoholics? 

If you want to advance feederism via the media, by all means, try what you might. But don't you dare speak for me. EVER.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

Kevin is right....he really is.....but Im sure he will be punished severly for that statement most do thats why no one talks about the truth except me..:eat1: oh and for the person who said i thought you asked for comments its like this..how do you build a boat what advice do you have...well your so stupid because you have the wrong wood..dont you know that..dont you dare talk about building that boat you dont know what you are doing...when all the person asked what what can you say to help me here...like Rowen said she pointed out NICLEY...point out that not all bbw's are feedee's and not al feedee's are the same that is good advice..seet he difference...


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

yes my dears I know it hurts but if you are fat it is because you love food...wake up...ask anybody if you over eat you gain weight ...hello...so just except it and deal with it....I know it hurts really I know but you will learn that in basic science class...there isnt a magic fat fairy who flies in and adds fat no its what you eat...I know now there will be a mass weight loss here in dim now that I let the cat out of the bag sorry guys...:eat1:


----------



## DolceBBW (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> yes my dears I know it hurts but if you are fat it is because you love food...wake up...ask anybody if you over eat you gain weight ...hello...so just except it and deal with it....I know it hurts really I know but you will learn that in basic science class...there isnt a magic fat fairy who flies in and adds fat no its what you eat...I know now there will be a mass weight loss here in dim now that I let the cat out of the bag sorry guys...:eat1:



You know its people like you, and I dont mean feeders so dont take off with that tangeant, its people like you that make it harder to get across the true meaning of size acceptance. This whole mess just makes me very sad.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> yes my dears I know it hurts but if you are fat it is because you love food...wake up...ask anybody if you over eat you gain weight ...hello...so just except it and deal with it....I know it hurts really I know but you will learn that in basic science class...there isnt a magic fat fairy who flies in and adds fat no its what you eat...I know now there will be a mass weight loss here in dim now that I let the cat out of the bag sorry guys...:eat1:



That's not true though...come on, you should know better.

Some people are fat because of their DNA genes plus their metabolism is MUCH slower than norm. Nothing to do with how much they eat or don't eat, they can't help it.

Hell Tooz says she loves food, but that doesn't mean she has to gorge herself silly to prove she's fat.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

Gypsy I speak for you as a fat women like it or not.....:eat1:..oh yeah gaypeople have nothing to do with OUR situation but someone who cant controll there desire to be drunk is a even forum here..we cant controll are food intake so we are fat..some just more than others..or do you have another idea why we are fat?..:eat1:


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

if you eat over 1,200 calories a day and dont excercise you will gain..how do I know this cause I gain on pourpose..so dont eat over 1,200 a day and exerisce..when you do can I have your clothes that are to big?:eat1:


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

nothing to do with how much we eat?...you are a feeder right?..hummm stuff is getting werid around here...feeders saying gaining weight has nohting to do with eatting...I feel the twlight zone theme comming on...so those extra donuts are for nothing...oh no:eat1:


----------



## fffff (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Tooz I do not agree with you we are united together the common thread is being big..we have to be unified to be a force..like it or not if you are plus size its you and me baby against the world even though Im a feedee we stand shoulder to shoulder being a big women I do have a voice for the community and I will use it..




No. No. And also, no.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> yes my dears I know it hurts but if you are fat it is because you love food...wake up...ask anybody if you over eat you gain weight ...hello...so just except it and deal with it....I know it hurts really I know but you will learn that in basic science class...there isnt a magic fat fairy who flies in and adds fat no its what you eat...I know now there will be a mass weight loss here in dim now that I let the cat out of the bag sorry guys...:eat1:



So if you hate the community so much and hold such deep seated sizeist beliefs stop trying to speak for us and leave. Have you ever read any of the *articles* linked on the frontpage or main board where myths that all fat people have uncontrollable appetites and are fat because they overeat are often debunked? 

Stop trying to come on here with all this bullshit about furthering size acceptance when you've missed one of the most basic concepts of it. You just want attention (negative or positive, because any attention is good) and you've done nothing to convince me otherwise.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> nothing to do with how much we eat?...you are a feeder right?..hummm stuff is getting werid around here...feeders saying gaining weight has nohting to do with eatting...I feel the twlight zone theme comming on...so those extra donuts are for nothing...oh no:eat1:



Not saying gaining weight has nothing to do with eating, I'm saying some people simply just can't help it.

For instance my aunt is a little portly woman who always claims is on a diet yet can never lose weight. Meanwhile I myself can drop 20-25 lbs with a blink of an eye and live off pizza and ice cream in the process. 

I know a few girls that try to gain weight and never seem to gain a pound and I know a few web models that went from 350/400 to 500 so fast my head is still spinning. Everyone is made different....

Now if you want to gain weight, that's fine....but when others say they don't want to, don't be saying "you're fat, accept it" because they're trying to accept it every day.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Kevin is right....he really is.....but Im sure he will be punished severly for that statement most do thats why no one talks about the truth except me..:eat1: oh and for the person who said i thought you asked for comments its like this..how do you build a boat what advice do you have...well your so stupid because you have the wrong wood..dont you know that..dont you dare talk about building that boat you dont know what you are doing...when all the person asked what what can you say to help me here...like Rowen said she pointed out NICLEY...point out that not all bbw's are feedee's and not al feedee's are the same that is good advice..seet he difference...





collared Princess said:


> yes my dears I know it hurts but if you are fat it is because you love food...wake up...ask anybody if you over eat you gain weight ...hello...so just except it and deal with it....I know it hurts really I know but you will learn that in basic science class...there isnt a magic fat fairy who flies in and adds fat no its what you eat...I know now there will be a mass weight loss here in dim now that I let the cat out of the bag sorry guys...:eat1:





collared Princess said:


> Gypsy I speak for you as a fat women like it or not.....:eat1:..oh yeah gaypeople have nothing to do with OUR situation but someone who cant controll there desire to be drunk is a even forum here..we cant controll are food intake so we are fat..some just more than others..or do you have another idea why we are fat?..:eat1:





collared Princess said:


> if you eat over 1,200 calories a day and dont excercise you will gain..how do I know this cause I gain on pourpose..so dont eat over 1,200 a day and exerisce..when you do can I have your clothes that are to big?:eat1:





collared Princess said:


> nothing to do with how much we eat?...you are a feeder right?..hummm stuff is getting werid around here...feeders saying gaining weight has nohting to do with eatting...I feel the twlight zone theme comming on...so those extra donuts are for nothing...oh no:eat1:



Um...wow. lol.
I'm so amused/shocked at this point that I don't even know where to start. I think my argument is being supported by the opposition at this point.

I'm with Gypsy. Don't speak for me, please. I don't need any help.

Thanks.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

oh wild my dear I know because I weigh 600 pounds and I didnt start gaining on by choice untill I was 500 so years and years of being big with alot of experince gives me the ok to say the truth...haters...stay off of the gaining board why dont you and stay on the safe issues on the main board:eat1:


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> if you are offened that Im a feedee thats the way it goes.. I



No one is offended that you're a feedee -- we're offended by the thought of what the program producers will do. This will surely be another exploitation piece -- of that I am certain.

The thought frankly makes me cringe, but it is your life, after all..


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

that is an intelligent statment Lala..any others have things to say like this?..lets hope that it will work out and it will be good for people to see someone happy to be big at least....


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2008)

Collared, not all obesity is due to eating, so please stop being so ignorant. See below:

The following medical conditions are some of the possible causes of Obesity:

Middle age spread 
Reduced metabolic rate 
Pituitary gland disease 
Pituitary gland tumor 
Pituitary gland cancer 
Underactive thyroid gland 
Prader-Willi syndrome 
Syndrome X 
Stein-Leventhal syndrome 
Frohlich syndrome 
Laurence-Moon-Biedl syndrome 

There are TONS of reasons why a person can be obese, and a LOT that have NOTHING to do with food. 

So before you make ignorant comments such as the one you did that all people are fat because of food. Please check yourself.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> oh wild my dear I know because I weigh 600 pounds and I didnt start gaining on by choice untill I was 500 so years and years of being big with alot of experince gives me the ok to say the truth...haters...stay off of the gaining board why dont you and stay on the safe issues on the main board:eat1:



Have you lived in my body? Have you lived in any of the other millions of fat people's bodies? 

No? 

Then you don't have "alot of experince" you have your own limited experience. 

Calling someone a hater is a childish excuse for idiotic behavior. If anything you're the one full of hatred based on your attitude toward fat people and the tinges of homophobia I've seen in your posts. Bexy was making the point that just like you can't expect one person to represent every gay person, you can't expect one fat person (especially one with views that run counter to size acceptance) to represent every fat person. But nope, WE'RE NOTHING LIKE THE GAYS~!11!!!!

But by all means, walk right into another hatchet job to help all of us fatties who sit at home eating or have to get out of the room when we're around food for fear of a relapse.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> No one is offended that you're a feedee -- we're offended by the thought of what the program producers will do. This will surely be another exploitation piece -- of that I am certain.





collared Princess said:


> that is an intelligent statment Lala..any others have things to say like this?



Honey.

That is what I have been saying pretty much all along. Have YOU read MY posts thoroughly?


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm not big on speeches so I'll make this short.
> 
> You're proud of what you are and I respect that.
> 
> ...



Kevin, seriously. You do not have to "walk on your toes". But you do have to be not so pompus as to think you can be the voice for an entire community, no matter what that community may be. As far as I recall, there was no election, no one made Donna the Fat People's President as it were and therefore I would appreciate being able to speak for myself, whatever the topic may be. 
It has nothing to do with feederism, or erotic weight gain. Its to do with the fact that someone wants to represent my voice and my concerns, when quite frankly I do not need them to.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Kevin, seriously. You do not have to "walk on your toes". But you do have to be not so pompus as to think you can be the voice for an entire community, no matter what that community may be. As far as I recall, there was no election, no one made Donna the Fat People's President as it were and therefore I would appreciate being able to speak for myself, whatever the topic may be.
> It has nothing to do with feederism, or erotic weight gain. Its to do with the fact that someone wants to represent my voice and my concerns, when quite frankly I do not need them to.



You have a good point, I will respect that.


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Im asking for sound advice and not attacks...also..your not a feedee...the definiton of a feedee is one who eats to gain..you fall under the foodee catagory and that meens someone who just loves food...so I see the problam here...most of you guys are foodee's and are addicted to food or you wouldnt be fat...so its like an alcholic and you need alchol to live but you can only have this much so you only have this much food and look at us feedees with jelousy and envey..its like not to much sex it feels good but not to much..well...thats crazy just go for the gusto...there just is a major issue between foodee's and feedee's one is and one wants to be...I encourage you to come out and just eat what you want be the person you want...still looking for good points for the show and sound advice anyone have any?..good point k666......:eat1:..*every fat person is a foodee at least ..that meens you enjoyed food so much you over ate so thats why you are fat...oppps I let the cat out of the bag*....



Statements like this, the one in bold, are the EXACT reason I would never want anyone else to speak on my behalf. This has got to be the most ridiculous, stupid thing anyone outside of a troll has said on this board.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

oh yeah thats right I have syndrom x...forgot...yeah thats what the doc said so its cool I cant loose weight if I tried..whew got out of that one...thanks Rowen for being so efficant...wow what was I thinking I really do have a syndrom and its not cause I over eat...awesome...thanks for the enlightment..sorry feeders its not food it is syndrom x hope everyone feels sorry for me now that I have a syndrom..poor me but hey I cant help it


----------



## mossystate (Aug 28, 2008)

When it gets right down to it, everybody KNOWS what the producers want. They want to follow this woman to a buffet so they can film her eating " until I cannot move ". It is a circus. It is not about Size Acceptance. The OP likes the circus atmosphere. It feeds her ultimate desire to go down in history. Make it about you, Donna. That's what they want....you.

The OP wants to glory in not being able to move much. This is much different from the majority of fat people. This is, at best, a fringe mentality. It is the OP's life to do with it as she wishes, no matter the repercussions. Just do not think you are speaking for all fat people....you aren't.

I realize I am posting where I am posting. The OP asked for opinions, then decided she only wanted cheerleading, all the while she is telling ' us ' that she is going to be ' our ' representative. I suppose people on both sides know what we are doing here. You do not represent me..at all. Why not just talk about yourself and your goal? Why not just make it about you, as that is what your goal is about..all about..you. 

Your wanting to weigh 1000 pounds and be immobile is not speaking for most fat people. There are many reasons why people are fat. Most fat people are not excited about not being able to move. This is where you are about as far from speaking for ' us ' as possible. Make it all about you...........please.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 28, 2008)

you missed the election you should have voted I was elected cause no one ran ..oh well to late off I go to speak for everyone on the board bye bye:eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2008)

There are some really excellent points made in this thread and it saddens me that the OP is so defensive that she can't hear them. Donna, I'm sorry you think everyone here is so against you. I didn't see any evidence of that in their well thought out and heartfelt responses (until, perhaps, you miscontrued and rejected their suggestions and were extremely critical of them).

I think we need to give this thread a rest, people. I don't think anything productive can come from continuing to run 'round in circles.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> oh yeah thats right I have syndrom x...forgot...yeah thats what the doc said so its cool I cant loose weight if I tried..whew got out of that one...thanks Rowen for being so efficant...wow what was I thinking I really do have a syndrom and its not cause I over eat...awesome...thanks for the enlightment..sorry feeders its not food it is syndrom x hope everyone feels sorry for me now that I have a syndrom..poor me but hey I cant help it



Forgive me if I'm wrong (and I'm not) but Rowan did not say that you had any of the conditions on her list. She was merely listing other reasons (other than overeating) that can cause you to be overweight.

Now, my take on the matter, from a scientific point of view, is that if you consume (and absorb) more calories than you expend, you will gain weight. However, the quantity of calories expended by each person varies, even for the same activity level. Hence, some people can eat 5000 calories and not gain, and some can eat 1500 and gain.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Now, my take on the matter, from a scientific point of view, is that if you consume (and absorb) more calories than you expend, you will gain weight. However, the quantity of calories expended by each person varies, even for the same activity level. Hence, some people can eat 5000 calories and not gain, and some can eat 1500 and gain.



Very true. For me to gain weight, I have to consume an obscene amount of calories...

I don't really lose anything, though.


----------



## Observer (Aug 28, 2008)

CP. I somehow doubt that this popst will be understood by yuo anymore than that of many others, but I can't help but try.

Please be careful not to presume that you speak for anyone but yourself. 

Some things you believe are not the convictions of many here, nor does scientific research support it. It is folly to generalize by saying that the only reason people are ever fat is because they eat more than the aversge - 1200 calories per day or any other figure. For many there are genetic and metabolic factors at work as well. Being larger is NOT always a life choice or reflection of life style.

So, speak for yourself and yourself alone. Its your right and by far the wiser course.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Very true. For me to gain weight, I have to consume an obscene amount of calories...
> 
> I don't really lose anything, though.



I also suspect that the amount of calories expended can vary i.e. the so-called starvation effect when dieting. Your body probably has a set weight it likes to be at, and trying to change it would be hard! If you try to eat less, you could burn less, if you eat more, you'll burn more lol.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2008)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> I also suspect that the amount of calories expended can vary i.e. the so-called starvation effect when dieting. Your body probably has a set weight it likes to be at, and trying to change it would be hard! If you try to eat less, you could burn less, if you eat more, you'll burn more lol.



So true. If I do try to diet, my body rockets back right to the 380-400 range as soon as I stop. If I try to gain, as soon as I stop, my body reverts back to said range. This is different for everyone, natch, so yeah.


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> you missed the election you should have voted I was elected cause no one ran ..oh well to late off I go to speak for everyone on the board bye bye:eat1:


Just so you know, it's actually impossible for you to speak for anyone but yourself. Anything beyond that is your own delusion, likely driven by a seeming desire for drama and tremendous pomposity based upon I-don't-know-what.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Collared Princess.

Just jumping into this thread out of the blue. I'm new, so I'm not exactly familiar with your relationship with the DIMs board. But here's my 2 cents, since you did ask for it.

I'm concerned over your dismissal that medical conditions play a factor in weight gain. I can give you two extreme examples of weight gain/loss related to food. I have a friend whose ranged in the normal BMI all her life, eats healthy food, and has been an athlete since high school. Recently she was diagnosed with a thyroid problem, which was discovered because of her weight gain. On the other side of the coin, I had a former roommate who was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and homegirl is seriously underweight. She consumes so much food and has trouble gaining. For example, she ate 60 eggs in 5 days and didn't gain one pound. She ate a twenty pound bag of rice in a month, and it didn't make a difference.

Just saying.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 28, 2008)

If I can just venture a thought here; no one is against you being "A" spokesperson for the community Donna. It just seems, based on years of media fat-bashing and broad-brushing (npi), they are likely to try and present you as "THE" spokesperson. That's an unfair burden to thrust on you because no individual should reasonably be expected to represent such a diverse constituency. 

I truly think most of the folks who have posted here are trying to keep you out of that no-win situation. Try giving them the benefit of a doubt. I'm not a feeder but I totally respect your right and need to be heard. Please extend that courtesy to those who have a different point of view. Thank you and good luck. What you're doing takes a lot of courage. :bow:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 28, 2008)

omg. The spelling mistakes in this thread, mainly by one person, make me cringe. 

Seriously. Buy a dictionary. Or hell just use firefox with spell check!!! FFS!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> There are some really excellent points made in this thread and it saddens me that the OP is so defensive that she can't hear them. Donna, I'm sorry you think everyone here is so against you. I didn't see any evidence of that in their well thought out and heartfelt responses (until, perhaps, you miscontrued and rejected their suggestions and were extremely critical of them).
> 
> I think we need to give this thread a rest, people. I don't think anything productive can come from continuing to run 'round in circles.




Thank you Randi. No one is trying to attack the OP, they were just asked a question, and are trying to answer it in the fairest way possible keeping within the spirit of the weight board. 
I think it is important to have the protected restrictions of the weight board, but I can see that it could be abused on the flip side by those that want to post these type of threads asking for input, but demanding agreement really, then going on to attack others. 

The thread is not primarly about erotic weight gain, it is about appearing in a documentary about a number of issues and the OP talks about wanting to be a representative for size acceptance. Does this thread belong on this board anyway would you say Randi? I can see that some would abuse the privilege of the protection of the weight board to post these kind of threads.
Your call of course, and I fully respect that.

I feel attacked and offended here as I believe that I am the 120 pound person ( I am not even that weight) to whom the OP refers, that hangs around here giving advice to ssbbw's etc, and that that is weird.

People here know my story and know why had to drop the weight. Am I no longer welcome here because of that?
I was a fat girl for a very long time. I always will be. The OP is not the only person to have struggled.

We are accused by the OP of attacking her, when all we are trying to do is possibly spare her from having to be put through the media circus that she had to endure once before. We also do not wish to be misrepresented in the media.
We are now being attacked and told we are unintelligent etc.

Anyway, thanks for listening and considering this SVS.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe we should close the thread, call it a day?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> ...Anyway, thanks for listening and considering this SVS.



Susannah, 2 things - first, I did think about whether this thread belonged here, and it did, IMO. It might have been better suited on another board, but it was ok that she posted it here. I understand what you're saying about being protected, but the protection usually only applies to erotic WG topics, as we've pointed out in other threads here. 

And second, I don't know if she was referring to you or not, but I know you're a smart lady, so you probably don't really think she is speaking for any of the rest of us, right? After all, read this thread 

In other words, you are welcome here, absolutely.

And with that, this thread is closed, people. I knew suggesting we leave it alone wouldn't work, but I decided to give it a try


----------

